# Cruise control install



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

My advice is to either try to get CC parts out of a salvage yard or buy a factory kit, if you can find one like this that works with your car:
(I linked a first generation kit, but I don't know if it fits yours, that catalog didn't offer accessories for 2013 models)

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/oem-parts/gm-cruise-control-94536705

I've never met an aftermarket cruise control I liked, but maybe they can manage a throttle intelligently these days.


----------



## Jehu (Sep 3, 2017)

Same price as the aftermarket. 
rpc-250-9614 is available from Summit Racing. I can't post the link because I'm a pre-3-post-newbie.

I prefer the factory version in the steering wheel. I'm always cautious around airbags but it's worth it.

What about the reprogramming? Will I need to have the dealer do that?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If you can find a dealer that has it in stock (yeah, fat chance) ask to look at the instruction manual.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Plenty of people have used the Rostra kit around here with success.

You'll need a new steering wheel & the code that comes with it to program the factory cruise to work. Annoying, but that's the way that GM does it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> You'll need a new steering wheel & the code that comes with it to program the factory cruise to work. Annoying, but that's the way that GM does it.


So, scrapyard steering wheel won't work?
Who does the programming?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Taxman said:


> So, scrapyard steering wheel won't work?
> Who does the programming?


You'll still need to pay Gm for the activation code which they only sell as a kit. 

Needs to be done with a Gm OBDII tool

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Plenty of people have used the Rostra kit around here with success.
> 
> You'll need a new steering wheel & the code that comes with it to program the factory cruise to work. Annoying, but that's the way that GM does it.


I had the Rostra CC on my 2011 LS Worked fine it is just a little stalk that goes under the turn signal and does all you need it to do and there really is no reprogramming or anything like that and only cost a couple of hundred. Easy install and does what you need. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/rpc-250-1223/overview/


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you have the radio buttons on the right hand side of the steering wheel? If you do then you won't need to change the clock spring to goes behind the steering wheel. My 2014 LS did not come with cruise control but had the radio controls on it, bought a factory steering wheel with cruise from GM, under $100 US and had the dealer install and program the vehicle for it. Works like a charm, love it!

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/oem-p...9Y3J1emUmeT0yMDEzJnQ9bHMmZT0xLThsLWw0LWdhcw==


----------

